# 24 " Monitor Kaufempfehlung



## Moschus (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wie der Titel schon sagt benötige ich einen neuen 24 " Monitor der an einen 4870 X2 angeschlossen wird der ein Format von 16:10 haben muss, und nicht mehr als 320 € kosten darf 

Also ihr Freaks, ich warte auf eure Vorschläge, ich habe da schon mal einen der jetzt aber leider EOL geht und ich weiss ned was da nachkommen wird.

Hier mal der Monitor, was sagt ihr dazu ???

Mfg Moschus


----------



## Elbsurfer (17. Februar 2009)

Moin Moschus, 

ich bin auch grad auf der Suche nach einem Monitor, der genau Deine Kriterien erfüllen sollte. Zu Deinem Vorschlag kann ich wenig sagen, kenn ihn nur aus dem Netz, der is mir aber auch schon aufgefallen.
Momentan is mein Favorit der 
LG Flatron W2452V, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI:
LG Electronics Flatron W2452V, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Der hier soll auch nicht schlecht sein: 
BenQ G2400WD, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI
BenQ G2400WD, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI (9H.0BJLB.DBE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Moschus (18. Februar 2009)

Hat keiner irgendwie nen Kauftipp für mich, oder sich mal mit dieser Materie beschäftigt ???

Mfg

Moschus


----------



## emmaspapa (19. Februar 2009)

Ich habe den Acer P243W mit 2ms, HDMI, DVI Klavierlack etc. Super Gerät, allerdings spiegelnd. Wenn Dich das nicht stört, dann ist das meine Empfehlung.

Das Gerät wird häufig auch als  P243Wd  angeboten. Das D steht für Deutschland


----------



## marduk (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

steh vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Suche auch einen 16:10 24 Zöller.

Mir gefällt auch der Benq V2400W oder G2400WT ganz gut. Wobei der P24Wd auch nich verkehrt ist.

Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## tj3011 (19. Februar 2009)

Warum muss es denn unbedingt ein 16:10 Monitor sein ?

Ich hätte hier einen 16:9 für dich den ich dir sehr empfehlen kann habe mir ihn selbst vor ein paar Wochen gekauft echt top das ding.

*PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

mfg tj3011
*


----------



## Elbsurfer (20. Februar 2009)

@ tj3011
16:10 bietet den Vorteil der Wiedergabe von Full-HD (1920x1200), außerdem die größere Höhe, die bei Office-Anwendungen und beim Surfen im Netz sehr angenehm sind. 16:10 kann zwei Office/Word-Dokumente nebeneinander darstellen oder es finden beispielsweise Webbrowser und E-Mail-Client nebeneinander auf dem Bildschirm Platz. Aktuelle Games werden oft auch in 16:10 ausgegeben, bei 16:9 werden diese ein wenig gestaucht, was meiner Meinung aber gar nicht wirklich auffällt. Normale Filme und TV-Karten-Programe werden in 16:9 ausgegeben, da hat man dann mit nem 16:10 zwei kleine schwarze Balken unten und oben.
Jeder muss selber entscheiden, ich werde mit meinem neuen Monitor viel Zocken, im Internet sein, evtl. einen Blue-Ray-Player anschliessen, bei nicht HD-fähigen Filmen stören mich zwei kleine Balken nicht, deshalb wird meiner 16:10.
Ich will Dir Deine Kaufentscheidung aber nicht schlecht reden, hast auf jeden Fall ein gutes Schnäppchen gemacht.


----------



## Traumatica (20. Februar 2009)

Elbsurfer schrieb:


> @ tj3011
> 16:10 bietet den Vorteil der Wiedergabe von Full-HD (1920x1200), außerdem die größere Höhe, die bei Office-Anwendungen und beim Surfen im Netz sehr angenehm sind. 16:10 kann zwei Office/Word-Dokumente nebeneinander darstellen oder es finden beispielsweise Webbrowser und E-Mail-Client nebeneinander auf dem Bildschirm Platz. Aktuelle Games werden oft auch in 16:10 ausgegeben, bei 16:9 werden diese ein wenig gestaucht, was meiner Meinung aber gar nicht wirklich auffällt. Normale Filme und TV-Karten-Programe werden in 16:9 ausgegeben, da hat man dann mit nem 16:10 zwei kleine schwarze Balken unten und oben.
> Jeder muss selber entscheiden, ich werde mit meinem neuen Monitor viel Zocken, im Internet sein, evtl. einen Blue-Ray-Player anschliessen, bei nicht HD-fähigen Filmen stören mich zwei kleine Balken nicht, deshalb wird meiner 16:10.
> Ich will Dir Deine Kaufentscheidung aber nicht schlecht reden, hast auf jeden Fall ein gutes Schnäppchen gemacht.




Full-HD = 1920*1080 (16:9)
WUXGA = 1920*1200 (16:10)


----------



## tj3011 (20. Februar 2009)

Traumatica schrieb:


> Full-HD = 1920*1080 (16:9)
> WUXGA = 1920*1200 (16:10)



richtig die FullHD aufösung ist 1920*1080 und NICHT 1920*1200


----------



## Traumatica (20. Februar 2009)

Um etwas beizutragen; ich habe mir den LG Flatron W2442PA bestellt und werde ihn vorraussichtlich Montag erhalten und dann nach einigen Tagen Benutzungen meine Erfahrungen hier kundtun.

Laut C'T ist das Modell am ausgeglichensten. In der Ausgabe 4 2009 ist ein Test von 24" Full-HD Geräten.


----------



## peterpanda (20. Februar 2009)

ich hab den iiyama prolite e2407hds und bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Moschus (23. Februar 2009)

Sonst vll noch jemand wer mir den Kauf erleichtern kann, bzw meine Entscheidung vereinfachen kann ???


Mfg


----------



## mizore (24. Februar 2009)

Traumatica schrieb:


> Um etwas beizutragen; ich habe mir den LG Flatron W2442PA bestellt und werde ihn vorraussichtlich Montag erhalten und dann nach einigen Tagen Benutzungen meine Erfahrungen hier kundtun.
> 
> Laut C'T ist das Modell am ausgeglichensten. In der Ausgabe 4 2009 ist ein Test von 24" Full-HD Geräten.



Interessiere mich auch für dieses Modell und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du über deine Erfahrungen berichten könntest. Besonders, falls irgendwie möglich, über input lag.

hardware.info gibt einen input lag von 0ms an ([ Hardware.Info ] - LG W2442PA-BF [W2442PA-BF]), aber ich gehe davon aus, dass ihnen schlicht keine Messung vorliegt.


----------



## Dschi (28. Februar 2009)

*Gateway FHD2400 oder **HP w2408h

empfiehlt prad.de

PRAD | Kaufberatung
*


----------



## Moschus (28. Februar 2009)

Also Leute, gekauft wurde nun folgender Monitor :

BenQ G2400WD, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI (9H.0BJLB.DBE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

und er ist sau geil, Klare Kaufempfehlung


----------

